# Nikon 85mm: 1.4 vs 1.8



## Restomage (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, I have a quick question as I haven't really done any research on the matter, and I apologize if this topic has been covered before.

Are there any major differences between the Nikon 85mm 1.4 and the 1.8? For a price difference of $1000 there must be something big that I'm missing. Obviously the 1.4 will bring it about a stop more of light and have slightly more creamy bokeh, but is the 1.4 really worth spending an extra grand? I have a 50mm 1.8 and I can see almost no difference between that and the 1.4 version. I'd really like to hear your opinions on this. Thanks.


----------



## Rob1n (Jan 7, 2011)

The 1.4 will be slower to focus but you are paying purely for the extra stop. It does make a big diffence to focusing in low light. But you would have to do a lot of low light shooting to warrant the extra cash. I had the canon 85 f1.2 and prefered the f1.8 for most situations.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 7, 2011)

Rob1n said:


> The 1.4 will be slower to focus ........


That might be a Canon thing, but I played with the new Nikkor 85mm f/1.4 G in my local camera shop. Even in the dimly lit store, the lens achieved focus pretty damn quick.




I have the 85mm f/1.8 and it is a fine lens, but the f/1.4 is a beast compared side-by-side sitting on the counter. I want to get the f/1.4 but I'm not sure I will fork over the additional ~$500 for the *G*, instead I'll probably keep looking for the *D* lens.


Here's one I snapped in the store......



 


Shot with available light. The medium blue you see on the right side of the frame is another customer about 10-12' away. This lens has got the nickname "The Cream Machine" for a reason.​


----------



## Patrice (Jan 7, 2011)

Restomage said:


> .... the 1.4 will bring it about a stop more of light and have slightly more creamy bokeh, ....



1.4 to 1.8 is just over half a stop.




Restomage said:


> ....  but is the 1.4 really worth spending an extra grand?....



Yes.

I bought a 1.8d and a 1.4d on the same day to see which I preferred. I returned the 1.8 the next day.

Much better out of focus rendering. More pleasing color and contrast (for me, your mileage may vary). Solid construction. Excellent resale (if it ever gets sold). 77 mm filter (most of my go-to lenses use this size). For me it's a gem of a lens and I have no desire to get the G version, this one simply works the way I want a portrait lens to work.


----------



## Restomage (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the input so far guys. That photo definitely has some amazing Bokeh!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 7, 2011)

Are we talking about the 1.4D or 1.4G?

For the 1.4G, you pay for better handling, smoother focusing, durability, better flare resistance, and much better looking bokeh. The only thing the 1.8D is better at is when stopped down to f/5.6 or so, the sharpness is more uniform across the frame.


----------



## flea77 (Jan 7, 2011)

Having shot with both(1.4D and 1.8D) I went with the 1.8D. The 1.4 was better built and had better bokeh, but I just did not feel that it warranted that much more money at this point in my shooting. 

Allan


----------



## M2 Photography (May 2, 2011)

Really nice shot at the camera store.  We have the 1.8d and love that so I could only imagine.


----------

